
Show HN: Phorth – A Forth-like language on the Python VM - joejev
https://github.com/llllllllll/phorth
======
pitaj
It's interesting seeing all these languages built on top of the Python VM,
when the Python VM is one of the slowest.

~~~
luhn
What are "all these languages?" This is the first one I've seen. This one
doesn't even seem to be meant for practical use, rather a learning exercise by
the author.

~~~
sdegutis
Pixie (kind of Lisp) mentioned a few days ago was built on RPython, and Hy
(similar kind of Lisp) is built on Python's VM.

~~~
sabauma
While Pixie is implemented in RPython, Pixie code does not run on the Python
VM. You can run the Pixie _interpreter_ in the Python VM, since it is valid
Python code, but that is markedly different than compiling a language to
Python bytecodes.

~~~
nerdponx
What does Pixie itself actually run on then?

~~~
sabauma
That depends on how you run Pixie. There are 2 possible cases.

1\. Run Pixie atop the Python VM: this is quite slow as there are 2 levels of
interpretation. This is mostly used for testing.

2\. As a standalone binary: The RPython language includes a translator which
targets C. The generated code is reasonably fast (I think the PyPy interpreter
without the JIT is within a factor of 2 the CPython VM). The translator is
also responsible for generating the JIT compiler for your interpreter, so a
well written interpreter can indeed be quite fast, post translation.

------
philonoist
Wouldn't the pronunciation cause confusion?

~~~
nerdponx
With a username like "llllllllll" I don't think pronunciation is his concern.

